# ATITool did not exit properly.  Last working freq....



## warchief_ryan (Aug 21, 2005)

*??ATI Tool did not exit properly.  Last working freq....*

I turned on ATI Tool and walked away so it could find the max and like an hour later i came back and the screen was black it was probly just the power saving thing, but the screen wouldent come back on. so i rebooted the comp and all is fine, when I started ATI Tool is said this:

 ATITool did not exit properly. Crash becuase of too high overclock? Last working frequency was: Core: 352.42 Mhz - Memory: 198.95 Mhz

Crash becuase of too high overclock? is it asking me lol, I rebooted becuase the screen wouldent come out of standby so I dont think it was from overclocking it, has this happened to anyone else. 

Does this mean it can work with core at 352.42??


----------

